# Montreal gear fest------!



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...i know we don't have to many members from Quebec..but i do think we could pull this off. Montreal been basicaly the center hub in Quebec, maybe we could try this. 

Who would like to help me see if we can make it a cool day to show off gear?....


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm in for sure!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dufe32 said:


> I'm in for sure!!


Good...that's 2..LOL


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Well that's a start my friend! This could be really fun. I wonder if we could get Moog Audio to bring out some of their "boutique" amps, effects and guitars, that would be really awesome! Maybe Boutique Tone also! What about Liberatore? Pellerin guitars too!!

So many options!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dufe32 said:


> Well that's a start my friend! This could be really fun. I wonder if we could get Moog Audio to bring out some of their "boutique" amps, effects and guitars, that would be really awesome! Maybe Boutique Tone also! What about Liberatore? Pellerin guitars too!!
> 
> So many options!


First thiing we should do is find a location where we can make noise...then scout different places like you mentionned if they wanna come over. see how the location will cost, see how many people we can gather..and set a price for entry.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Try to set the event at least a month in advance. I will provide you with as much advertising as possible. Banners on this forum as well as an article on the main GC site. The forum gets over 20,000 views a day so with some leadtime you will get some exposure. Once confirmed, I can also send out an email to all members.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Maybe we should ask right off the bat who would be interested in such a thing?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dufe32 said:


> Maybe we should ask right off the bat who would be interested in such a thing?


yes..i agree


----------

